# Was there ever a TD (turbo diesel) Dasher? Yup, search=the sux



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

Well? I'm pretty confident that there were Quantum TDs, but how about the B1? I know the Dasher came in a NA diesel, but I've recently found some parts that have me scratching my head. 
The stuff could be B2, but part numbers seem to indicate earlier.
Anybody?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

B1s were all NA, 1.5 up through 1980, with 1981 introducing the 11mm headbolt 1.6. 1982 started the B2, but I don't believe they were diesel until '84.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Gotcha. Thanks for that.
What about B2 TD? Any ideas what years?


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

The Quantum (B2) was diesel from the start, but it ONLY came as a Turbo. I've got a 1982 Quantum TD wagon sitting in my yard right now (nice shape too!)
They made the TD to 1984 I believe,


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (tochtli83)*

Excellent. Thank you.
Now, this of course begs the question "has anyone ever TD'd a Dasher?"


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

I'm sure it's been done. Obviously, you'd need the B2 exhaust manifold and oil pan to get even close to fitting it in there, but there should be plenty of clearance for it all.
You'd also need to sort out the cooling hoses. The Quantum uses some funky hoses for all the cooling parts.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Excellent. Thank you.
Now, this of course begs the question "has anyone ever TD'd a Dasher?"

Yes, I have ridden in two turbodiesel powered Dashers, both very nice.








Planning on making one when we put the engine in the Dasher, though. K03 for low end driving boost.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Now, this of course begs the question "has anyone ever TD'd a Dasher?"

Yup. Longitudinal did it as well as I. I met someone years ago who claimed to have seen a fleet of Dashers with the Quantum 1.6TD being run by VW of Canada prior to the Quantum's release. I wonder where that went, since Canada never got Quantums.

_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Yes, I have ridden in two turbodiesel powered Dashers, both very nice.









Thanks








I don't recall any major issues with the swap from 1.5L NA -> 1.6 TD. I had a complete Quantum 1.6TD to swap in. If not using a Quantum engine, you'll need these Quantum TD parts: intake- and exhaust-manifolds, oil pan and oil pick-up, oil filter bracket and turbo oil lines, engine mount brackets, maybe some brackets for the accelerator cable on the injection pump, pilot bearing for transmission, flywheel.
I kept the factory Dasher A/C setup, so there was some fiddling with pulleys but I had everything required between the two sets. (A/C isn't hooked up because the lines going to the evaporator run where the turbo now sits.) I've been using the stock Dasher radiator and fan without problems.
I had a VW Fox 4-speed manual transmission in for a while (taller 4th than the stock Dasher 4-speed) and now running an Audi 4000 5M (0.600 5th & 4.111 final drive) both without any problems.
The Quantum airbox doesn't fit in the Dasher engine bay, so I've been using an open-element air filter (which adds to loudness). I also went with a VW Fox gas intake manifold for longer runners. If I was doing it over, I'd start with a later 1.6TD engine with hydraulic lifters; they run quieter and there are metal head gaskets available. (Solid-lifter 1.6TD engines have a different cylinder head and block with oil drains different from hydraulic-lifter 1.6TDs.)
I have a NOS Quantum TD downpipe available. They fit perfectly into a Dasher TD.
Pic, so it exists:


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (VW Fox)*

OK, now you've got the hamsters in my brain going on overdrive. :evil laugh:
Does a BX 5-speed bolt in to a B1 chassis? Considering the relative scarceness of the 4K now, that might be easier to come by.
Intake piping and coolant hoses would be easy enough, just have to get a little creative. 
Sounds like the hydraulic 1.6TD motor is the way to go; these were B2 only, or were they shared with A1/A2?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_OK, now you've got the hamsters in my brain going on overdrive. :evil laugh:
Does a BX 5-speed bolt in to a B1 chassis? Considering the relative scarceness of the 4K now, that might be easier to come by.

Only with some tender loving from a hammer, some welding, and a mount relocating adapter. The tunnel won't let the transmission fit properly.

_Quote »_Sounds like the hydraulic 1.6TD motor is the way to go; these were B2 only, or were they shared with A1/A2?

_All_ the 1.6 diesels are essentially the same; only the mounts, brackets and other accessories are different between cars. All of the QTD (B2) engines were solid-lifter, but you can pull an A2 hydraulic lifter engine and put all your Dasher diesel parts on it (don't forget the pilot bearing) and it would drop in. 
Manifolds are different, so without a little work a transverse turbo manifold won't fit on a B platform car. Ditto for their accessory brackets; you have to use Dasher or Quantum stuff.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Gotcha. I've got B2 manifolds, so that shouldn't be a problem.
Back to the transmission, how about a B2 5-speed? Also, what is the issue with the pilot bearing?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Gotcha. I've got B2 manifolds, so that shouldn't be a problem.
Back to the transmission, how about a B2 5-speed? Also, what is the issue with the pilot bearing?

B2 and BX five speeds are interchangeable with respect to where they go. The problem is the tunnel in the B1 doesn't have the clearance for a five speed, just four speeds.
The pilot bearing doesn't exist on A platform cars from VW from the 80s and early nineties. They actuate their clutch via a rod that runs through the center of the input shaft, pushing against a plate. The pressure plate is bolted to the engine, the flywheel to the pressure plate... their clutches are backwards, basically.
The input shaft of the B platform cars rests in a little recess in the crankshaft for support, thus needing a pilot bearing. It just presses in, easy to do. All the VW cranks have the recess for the bearing, just not all the engines. Bearings are under $5 each, I think.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Fox* »_now running an Audi 4000 5M

OK, so this one drops in?

_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
B2 and BX five speeds are interchangeable with respect to where they go. The problem is the tunnel in the B1 doesn't have the clearance for a five speed, just four speeds.
The input shaft of the B platform cars rests in a little recess in the crankshaft for support, thus needing a pilot bearing.

Groovy. It's becoming clearer now.

_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_their clutches are backwards, basically.

Trust me, I'm far more familiar with 020s than I ever wanted to be...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
OK, so this one drops in?

No. ALL 5-speeds require the same modifications. A while ago, I built a batch of adapter brackets to allow the 5-speed to BOLT UP to the B1 mount fixture, BUT the tunnel still interferes until you make it work. The clearance problems are mainly in the humps in the B1 tunnel for the OLD style crossmember type transmission mount, the top of the tunnel where the trans tunnel meets the shifter tunnel (where the shifter rod runs forward to the transmission) and along the right side of the transmission. 
Some have gotten around this whole problem by extending the original trans mount to lower the transmission. This does technically work, but it angles the engine back and the transmission down, which forces the axles against the subframe when the car is lifted. The PO of my last Dasher had a 5-speed installed this way, and let me tell you that it makes suspension a GIANT pain in the nethers.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Dammit. I was hoping you were going to blow sunshine and rainbows up my, well, yeah...
Hmmm, deal with a 4-gear or modify the pan? I'm thinking four is enough to get me in trouble, especially since it sounds like the BX box has tall enough gears for a TD.
Thanks for all the help. I'm off to do inventory and try to locate a hydraulic TD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Hmmm, deal with a 4-gear or modify the pan? I'm thinking four is enough to get me in trouble, especially since it sounds like the BX box has tall enough gears for a TD.

If you have the time/skills/money, I'd urge a 5-speed swap. The "hole" between 1st and 2nd on a VW Fox 4-speed is pretty big and the final drive is lower on 4-speeds compared to 5-speeds. Tighter gears = better acceleration. Gear ratios.
If money allows, talk to Giles. He will modify your injection pump for more power without a decrease in fuel economy.


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: (tochtli83)*

Not true, at least not for Europe!
We here had both 1.6D and 1.6TD (Of which I own one, and owned few in the past...)
Basically, standard 1.6D from VW, with a small turbo...


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (Sechszehnventiller)*

Transverse intake and exhaust manifolds will fit at least in B2 engine bay. It´s done by Audi in typ89 80 turbodiesel.


----------

